# World's Fastest R/C Car Challenge



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is your chance to break a world record at the California Dragway at California Speedway in Fontana, CA on July 30th, 2006.

More info: 









Also more information on the RC Zone forums about the event and the rules.

http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=114


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

You guys that have been bragging how fast those cars are and now you can prove it at full size brand new full scale NHRA 1/4 mile drag strip!

I'll see you there!


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

No interest with this group????


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is my entry!


----------



## A/Fuel (Nov 8, 2005)

*California drag racer will be there*

Craps

This past Saturday, July 8th I was shown one of the entries for the Speed record run for this July 30th. It is based on an electric extreme rail chassis with very aero dynamic enclosed body and all the new motor, battery, tire (custom made) pieces...

I couldn't take pictures for obvious reasons.

good luck....


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

A/Fuel said:


> Craps
> 
> This past Saturday, July 8th I was shown one of the entries for the Speed record run for this July 30th. It is based on an electric extreme rail chassis with very aero dynamic enclosed body and all the new motor, battery, tire (custom made) pieces...
> 
> ...


So what did you see?

More info please?

Estimated speed?


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

They are looking for a group to host an East Coast version of this if any group is interested?

Billy W's group and the Rockingham Dragway would be a good combination???


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Craps.. tell them to get in touch with me.. i can get them connected with the right person to talk to......

Billy


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Billy W said:


> Craps.. tell them to get in touch with me.. i can get them connected with the right person to talk to......
> 
> Billy


E-mail Peter V at [email protected]

or call him at Air Age Media - 100 East Ridge, Ridgefield, CT 06877 - (203) 431-9000


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

When is the next speed run contest??


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Mike, 

The next deal is at the CALIFORNIA SPEEDWAY on July 28th - where NIC CASE will be onhand to try to better his RECORD SETTING SPEED RUN.


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

Craps said:


> Here is my entry!


HOLY CRAP WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING. LMFAO. i have never seen one like that. but it is a top speed competition. isn't that thing a little bit morw toward the complete opposite of aerodynamic. lol. im not trying to be a punk. just giving some constructive criticism. did you make that yourself though???? i never seen anything like that before. looks pretty cool


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Stay tuned.. there will be a deal like this coming to Rockingham Dragway next summer....

Billy


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Find a racing organization to charter a yearly speed challenge. I hate the fact that RCCA only has "one" speed class wants to just sell magazines Bonniville has like 100's for every popular series. This would lead to larger turn out because the smaller classes do not have to spend $5000 to compete, just a few hundred.


Things like fastest 4,6,12 cell, 1/12. 1/10th, 1/8, car, truck, monster, ledgends, diggers, would make good classes.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

we are looking at about 7 classes for our event... but electric and nitro versions of each.... stay tuned..

Billy


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I don't know if the RCCA Worlds Fastest only has ONE class This year or not - and I won't be there because we've got a VELODROME race the same weekend about 50 miles away...but last year they had a TON of classes, and I think just about all of the 25 or so people there set records in their classes... BUT - Nic Case took the record for Worlds Fastest R/C Driver.

Just like the motto from the "HIGHLANDER" movies "There can be only ONE" there can be only ONE "Fastest" R/C Driver. As far as WHICH Class turns "The Fastest Lap" ...that'll have to be seen. (But, my money is on Nic Case taking 1st, 2nd and probably 3rd fastest times w/ 3 different cars)


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

maybe this organization could help out
http://www.aprcra.org/


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-65672744685880460


----------



## magnumu (Jan 24, 2008)

It's freaking awsome DUDE


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

man there flying just put wings on and tada hahaha:hat:


----------

